# White lines



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

I found some worms on the side of my Azureus tank this morning.
about 1/2" -3/4" 
white 
very thin
sorry no no pics I removed the ones I saw right away


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2005)

*worms*

harmless decomposers usually.


----------



## Dartfrogfreak (Jun 22, 2005)

Could they be anything bad?


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

Very unlikely. Dart parasites are usually invisible to the naked eye.


----------



## B Mack (May 11, 2005)

Bump on this post. I found the same thing today. Could anyone shed some light on what these thin white thread-like things are?

Thanks!


----------



## back2eight (Dec 19, 2005)

It could possibly be maggots. I have had them when I overfeed and the flies are still hanging around the viv the next day. They will lay their eggs in there. At one point I didn't feed for a week because of all the extra flies and maggots that were already in the tank. I still occasionally see them crawling up the glass, and I see the frogs snapping them up.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

To add to what back2eight already mentioned; I have a viv that has no frogs in it. It has a huge fungus gnat population and I see white (almost segmented looking) worms inching their way along the glass. These are not white or Grindel worms. I believe that they are simply fungus gnat maggots.


----------



## Grassypeak (Jun 14, 2005)

This link has some good pictures of gnats and their larvae
http://www.ipm.ucdavis.edu/PMG/PESTNOTES/pn7448.html#IDENTIFICATION

I just foung out that I have moth flies as well as fungus gnats. :x


----------

